# Great site!



## Sanikte (Feb 7, 2002)

Your site is great, I have been looking for a tech support forum and I think Ive found one I like! Ill tell my friends about it... Keep it up!


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Thanks. The site is still kinda new, but things are really starting to move. I'm hopeing this weekend to add some more features to the site and to do some fun things with it.


----------



## Sanikte (Feb 7, 2002)

*The site*

Well, the site is already great, Ill be checking out the new features =) kinda curious. You are really a good web designer, I can barely handle basic commands on HTML and I would be lost without FrontPage heh... I really like the ability to select avantars =)
Anyway, I hope a lot more ppl learn about this, its good to know that there's human help out there on the WEB.

By the way... Can I have some free beer?


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: The site*



Sanikte said:


> *Well, the site is already great, Ill be checking out the new features =) kinda curious. You are really a good web designer, I can barely handle basic commands on HTML and I would be lost without FrontPage heh... I really like the ability to select avantars =)
> Anyway, I hope a lot more ppl learn about this, its good to know that there's human help out there on the WEB. *


Thanks, I've added about 25-50% of the hacks I was planning on. I had a few problems with some of them, so I'm going to see how it works for the week before adding more.

Thanks for the complement. One of the other sites I run is Connors Web Guide which deals with learning HTML, plus as articles and such on dealing with websites.

I lucky enough to get some people on here who are willing to help also. I don't think I could handle this alone.


----------

